# TOPLINE FINALLY HAS A LIITLE GOO!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

WOOHOO a little goo! This is her 2nd time, dont be surprised if she has quads like she did as an FF


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Quads - wow

hope its an uneventful birth


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now there is nothin. Mr says she not ready yet. I say since I made the announcement she probably wont.
Havent been anywhere for 3 weeks except one quick run to feed store. 
Want to go to a friends tomorrownight for what's called "House to House" thru church where we get togther for potluck. 
I NEED some face to face fellowship!
Ok off to feed the boys. You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Ya hoooo! Yup, she'll wait until you least expect it. QUADS on her FF, WOW!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing. Spent half the night with her cause I didnt want to trudge back & forth.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:hug: bet you are really tired. 
does she look like trips this time around or quads again?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:scratch: who knows? Im just assuming quads the 2nd time around. When the Nubian first spit out 4 it was quads from then on. 
Mr Bobinski just went out. Front feet up on the hay rack, turned around & gave him this smile like "Im OK"

Most of the Boers give me hardly any warning except a big shiny udder. When they goo they get down & deliver.
Lela is up at the rack one minute & down to business the next. She always has em in public.
Last yr only had one gigantic doeling.
This yr small buckling. Chewed her out for having one puny thing. She presented the two sacs took her to birthing suite thought she was done. Two hours later had the other two. She was perfectly relaxed the whole time.
(forgive me if Ive told this before its better than babbling at this point)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> :scratch: who knows? Im just assuming quads the 2nd time around. When the Nubian first spit out 4 it was quads from then on.
> Mr Bobinski just went out. Front feet up on the hay rack, turned around & gave him this smile like "Im OK"
> 
> Most of the Boers give me hardly any warning except a big shiny udder. When they goo they get down & deliver.
> ...


sounds new to me 

well hopefully she gets down to business and you find out what she has, this part of the wait is a killer because you are so close but cant do a thing about it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So how is topline has she popped those kids out yet?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hope she is not like my Jordan. Goo for ever before the kids came.

Quads, I give you gals credit, I never want that many at once. NO NO.

Well, I am very exsited and hope to see new pics soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for asking!
onder: She's just laying around same-o same-o. Her last due date would be next week.
Sun some friends were here. He said " In two hours" (he's sorta new to goats)
It is now a standard line. Can hardly wait to call him when she does cause I will wait two hrs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... I hope ...she is ready to pop soon....the stress of waiting ....I feel for ya... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Doeling a few minutes ago gotta go back


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah its about time there were some more boer kids.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

that was 1230 please pray have front feet cannt for the ifeofme find head vET SHOULD BE HERE ANY MINUTE


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope all goes well ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

vet oulled #2 huge buckling, head tucked very close to side. #3 normal breech doeling that she pulled anyway.
Shot of banamine & als well that ends well.
Tho big, buckling I think somewhat traumatized. Time to dip navals.
1st one @ 12:30 pm the rest @2:45
Thank you so much for your prayers :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So relieved to hear that all 4 are fine! Congrats on those triplets!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Liz.

Buckling didnt make it but truly Im ok with it. Death happens.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on the babies  about the boy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good greif he was 12 1/2 lbs. So is sister. #3 sis a pathetic 12.
By far the biggest kids ever thrown here.
They usually run 6-9 or 10lb.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

nancy d said:


> By far the biggest kids ever thrown here.
> They usually run 6-9 or 10lb.


WOW :shocked:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats, Can't wait for the pics. Lucie has goo tonight too so maybe we can jump for joy together soon. hehe

Sorry about the little guy though.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the little boy  but congratulations on the girls :leap: Wow, those babies are HUGE! :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats on the wee ones.....  :greengrin: 

I am sorry about the one lost....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

YIKES those are some biggins! LOL My silkies don't weigh that at 2 weeks old!  

Sorry about the boy but CONGRATS on the 2 girls!!!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you all very much! im sore all over, no more kiddings till May whew!!

John any kids yet?


----------

